# dodge dakota 2006



## thehvacguy (Oct 30, 2009)

I was in my partners truck and the weirdest think happened. He tur ed the truck on and it started making a knocking/clicking noise from the glove box... any ideas?


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

relays. they have a lot of room available in dashboards to stick all kinds of stuff in there. on a common sense note, that's why windshields leaking above the rear view mirror location, should be fixed right away, or A LOT of electronics will fry.

or, he simply had some regular glove compartment junk in there, that made the noise due to vibration.


----------



## D-rock (May 23, 2011)

Could be relay's, I would also check to see for blower motor noise, its also normally directly behind the glove box area.


----------



## thehvacguy (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok I will check the relays. Thanks guys. Yeah the noise only comes on for 10seconds at most when you turn on or off the a/c so that sorta makes sense


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

He may have debris in the blower motor assembly.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

My boss just bought that same truck last week, alreay wants to get rid of it.


----------



## thehvacguy (Oct 30, 2009)

I might drive a dodge if it was given to me... I'm sorry for anyone who pays money for a truck like that...


----------



## bigdaddyII (Aug 27, 2011)

My dad owned a Chevrolet 1500, mid 90s model, that used to clunk, pop, and click for about a minute when starting and shutting the truck off behind the glove box.

A common Dodge problem is blend doors breaking at the hinges. Does all settings on the dial work? My boss had a Ram 1500 around the same year as this one and his made a similar noise when the blend door for the recirculated air stripped inside the hinge. The actuator would operate as its supposed to and try to turn the door to either open or close it and rod that makes up the hinge assembly was stripping inside the plastic.


----------

